# filthy's gade doin work



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Video is small cause it's off a cell phone. Didn't get him crawling out but he got through it after a little work. One nasty hole.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Few pics from today


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! I bet he was missing the big lift about half way through that hole


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yep! He sure dug it out though. I know form experience.lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I would of been missing my lift lol looks nice though I want one so bad!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I was wishing I was on the brute....but then when I finally figured out how to get past that part and mg360 went through and got hung up just as bad in the same spot I realized it wouldn't have made much difference. We definitely went through some way deeper stuff than that, this was just the only time a camera was thought about. Wish we had the whole vid of me making it out, but Shawn thought I was giving up when I backed up lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

meangreen360 said:


> Few pics from today


Hey I'm in the 3rd Pic!!!!! Well, I'm on the phone with ya lol! Btw me and Sara made a few new friends after y'all left and she's getting a little better at handling her XMR! After getting in some thick stuff she's ready for a lift and some clutch work now :-/


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

and of course shawn's brute is clean as usual ... that video wore me out just watching it..lol


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> Hey I'm in the 3rd Pic!!!!! Well, I'm on the phone with ya lol! Btw me and Sara made a few new friends after y'all left and she's getting a little better at handling her XMR! After getting in some thick stuff she's ready for a lift and some clutch work now :-/


 r yall still out there


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> and of course shawn's brute is clean as usual ... that video wore me out just watching it..lol


Cant help it I'm so big the mud cant reach my big.lol Were you see clean at. I went through every mud hole Justin did. Gotta love the lakes out in crosby.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brad I gotta back Shawn on this one....well on the part he went through every hole I did anyways lol, I would've talked smack if he didn't lol. But yeah the lake is great, make a couple passes through and everything is fairly clean.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Cant help it I'm so big the mud cant reach my big.lol Were you see clean at. I went through every mud hole Justin did. Gotta love the lakes out in crosby.


guess your off the hook this time !!!!! looks like yall had a good time though


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We definitely had a guys ride, no women around to complain about what we were going through. We didn't cover a whole lot of the park, but we also didn't go around anything that was in the direction we were headed. It was a blast.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like a good time wish I could ride with ya guys one time......


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

.....Roadtrip! 
I'm off 7 days straight starting next friday
-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Had a blast. I have missed it so!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey filthy if yall ever decide to head out our way let us know! Lol. Would like to go riding with yall. Just made the trip out to Nats so another road trip isnt in my near future Haha. Poker book is pretty empty. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I been wanting to come that direction man, LM83 is out around Ruston I believe...pretty good friends with him. I'll definitely hit yall up if I come, just not sure what parks yall got out there or where they are closer to? .....I'd either come in off I-10 or I'd come in up by Shreveport, I-10 is a much shorter drive for me, but not sure where that puts me in relationship to the parks and where everybody else is.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i-10 to gulfport puts you about 25mi south of red creek an my place


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ One downside to my sister & her husband moving away from McHenry. Now I dont have a free place to stay when I come ride.


----------

